# The 3 most important factors when it comes to your success



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

The g factor this encompasses your general ability to complete tasks in short intervals of time it also encompasses your ability to think outside the box. 

Fp (phyical fitness factor) is your attractiveness factor this factor encompasses biological fitness nodes such as having a 6 pack having a large dick having a very tall lower jaw having a well angualted gonion etc. 

The last 1 is the ei factor or the emotional intellgence factor this encompasses your state of being how open you are to taking risks what is your empathy scale its a general scale of measuring emotions. 


The fp factor is the most important then it comes the g factor then finally it comes down to the ei factor.


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Nov 28, 2020)

_*You know all of this shit but yet you didn't even get bimax *_


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*You know all of this shit but yet you didn't even get bimax *_



Im. Waiting till fully consious ai comes that or ill die a virgin i refuse to try for things which are akin to dogs


----------



## Matheus (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Im. Waiting till fully consious ai comes that or ill die a virgin i refuse to try for things which are akin to dogs


Wdym

Btw g is at least on par with fp when it comes to success


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> Wdym
> 
> Btw g is at least on par with fp when it comes to success





Yeah g is very important i could be making 6 figures if i had the right genes its unfair as well anyways what i meant by fucking a human women is like fucking a dog is simple that human women are all subject to there genetic natures machines arent there chamgeable hence why its better to wait than to try for things that will cheat statically speaking


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 28, 2020)

It’s all about how hard you work and how confident you are sweetie


----------



## Matheus (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yeah g is very important i could be making 6 figures if i had the right genes its unfair as well anyways what i meant by fucking a human women is like fucking a dog is simple that human women are all subject to there genetic natures machines arent there chamgeable hence why its better to wait than to try for things that will cheat statically speaking


Better to wait for what?


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> Better to wait for what?





Consious A. I or self aware sentitent robots


----------



## Matheus (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Consious A. I or self aware sentitent robots


Wait you want to have sex / marry sentient ai?


----------



## MadVisionary (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks, iq and socioeconomic condition


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> Wait you want to have sex / marry sentient ai?





Yeah i dont wanna wait 30 years man that is a lonf time to be a virgin


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> Looks, iq and socioeconomic condition




The 3rd is a consequence of the 2nd which is a consequence of the g factor


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 28, 2020)

1. Conscientiousness
2. Not clinically retarded
3. connections and networking skills


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

africancel said:


> 1. Conscientiousness
> 2. Not clinically retarded
> 3. connections and networking skills



Everything you mentioned is a sub branch the g factor is the whole branch of intellgence the fp factor is the whole branch of attractiveness and the final factor ei factor is the whole branch of emotions


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Everything you mentioned is a sub branch the g factor is the whole branch of intellgence the fp factor is the whole branch of attractiveness and the final factor ei factor is the whole branch of emotions



No. Conscientiousness is a personality trait, correlation to g factor is low about 0.2-0.3. It is a trait shared by high and low iq people. Connections are down to socioeconomic status, so being born in a wealthy influential family is a massive headstart. Not being clinically retarded is just to enable someone to function and communicate.

Look at how IQ ( which correlates significantly with g) varies with net worth. The data is very noisy.


----------



## Matheus (Nov 28, 2020)

africancel said:


> No. Conscientiousness is a personality trait, correlation to g factor is low about 0.2-0.3. It is a trait shared by high and low iq people. Connections are down to socioeconomic status, so being born in a wealthy influential family is a massive headstart. Not being clinically retarded is just to enable someone to function and communicate.
> 
> Look at how IQ ( which correlates significantly with g) varies with net worth. The data is very noisy.
> 
> View attachment 834051


High IQ, having high C + high IQ with optimally low A (agreeableness) is recipe for success, though it has other drawbacks


reptiles said:


> Yeah i dont wanna wait 30 years man that is a lonf time to be a virgin


You realise the AI will be programmed anyway, same as with foids and their genes? You're being influenced by your genes too, you're being stupid with that. Who wants to fuck a machine fr.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

africancel said:


> No. Conscientiousness is a personality trait, correlation to g factor is low about 0.2-0.3. It is a trait shared by high and low iq people. Connections are down to socioeconomic status, so being born in a wealthy influential family is a massive headstart. Not being clinically retarded is just to enable someone to function and communicate.
> 
> Look at how IQ ( which correlates significantly with g) varies with net worth. The data is very noisy.
> 
> View attachment 834051




I miss worded what i said what i meant to put was your focusing on the subbranches of your EI factor i'm focusing on the overall factor cause there are other traits like psycopathy or empathy and i just mean this in terms of sexual arousal I think women prefer more intelligent men rather than more Consciousnesses men assuming your looks are very good off course


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> High IQ, having high C + high IQ with optimally low A (agreeableness) is recipe for success, though it has other drawbacks
> 
> You realise the AI will be programmed anyway, same as with foids and their genes? You're being influenced by your genes too, you're being stupid with that. Who wants to fuck a machine fr.




I get your point yeah i am biologically hard wired to find human women attractive but that's not a good thing and i don't want to stick to that so the solution in my view is to go with a being that is non biologically wired and when i speak about sex robots i don't mean the casual shit you see in well movies I mean actual consious beings who have free will just without that biological need to go for chad I want my women to be able to say no i want her to be her own person it's just i don't trust human women cause there inferior oh and so are humans btw


----------



## Soalian (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> Wdym
> 
> Btw g is at least on par with fp when it comes to success


Wow so mouth breathing and downward growth actually lead to success?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Nov 28, 2020)

3 most important factors:
1) NT
2) hair
3) non-deformed face


----------



## Time-Machinemaxx (Nov 28, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> 3 most important factors:
> 1) NT
> 2) hair
> 3) non-deformed face


Not wrong


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Nov 28, 2020)

Bumo good thread. Ofcourse people will cope here with face, but face is a booster not the determining factor wich is discipline


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

GODmaxxing said:


> Bumo good thread. Ofcourse people will cope here with face, but face is a booster not the determining factor wich is discipline




Every 1 is getting lost in the nitty gritty there saying everything i'm saying butt there saying the sub contexts like traits such as conscientiousness that falls under the EI factor but the E.I factor also includes other traits like psychopathy empathy risk adversity basically it's big umbrulla term and by no means is FP the only factor in fact this is ridiculous that it even is considered the catch all be all


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Every 1 is getting lost in the nitty gritty there saying everything i'm saying butt there saying the sub contexts like traits such as conscientiousness that falls under the EI factor but the E.I factor also includes other traits like psychopathy empathy risk adversity basically it's big umbrulla term and by no means is FP the only factor in fact this is ridiculous that it even is considered the catch all be all


True. Not gonna debate this since im to tired right now, but ur right


----------



## Matheus (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I get your point yeah i am biologically hard wired to find human women attractive but that's not a good thing and i don't want to stick to that so the solution in my view is to go with a being that is non biologically wired and when i speak about sex robots i don't mean the casual shit you see in well movies I mean actual consious beings who have free will just without that biological need to go for chad I want my women to be able to say no i want her to be her own person it's just i don't trust human women cause there inferior oh and so are humans btw


That's a fucked up way to see humanity tbh I think we have intrinsic value but whatever. You do realise you're being incoherent though? Humans are "programmed" by their genes, robots are programmed by their learning algorithm (which btw will prob make women robots hypergamous). The robot girl won't "freely" choose you, she will just be programmed to be able to say no to chad. But if someone with the capacity to override her programming (hello Zuck) comes he will have her no matter what you do, with sentient AI basically the equivalent of chads will be nerds with the ability to "hack" sentient ai women.
Your whole idea seems like a huge weird sci-fi fantasy tbh ngl. Btw either you believe in God and humans have free will to an extent, or you don't and free will doesn't exist, everything is cause and consequence.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> That's a fucked up way to see humanity tbh I think we have intrinsic value but whatever. You do realise you're being incoherent though? Humans are "programmed" by their genes, robots are programmed by their learning algorithm (which btw will prob make women robots hypergamous). The robot girl won't "freely" choose you, she will just be programmed to be able to say no to chad. But if someone with the capacity to override her programming (hello Zuck) comes he will have her no matter what you do, with sentient AI basically the equivalent of chads will be nerds with the ability to "hack" sentient ai women.
> Your whole idea seems like a huge weird sci-fi fantasy tbh ngl. Btw either you believe in God and humans have free will to an extent, or you don't and free will doesn't exist, everything is cause and consequence.




I see where your going its true human beings are proggramed by there genes same with robots however its only the hard ware part off you that wants stacy the soft ware version of you doesnt want a stacy i apply this same logic to a robot lets assume for a second that a robot does gain consciousness and its the real thing not some shitty mimickry then following on from this premise why couldnt she make decisions on her own without any biological incllinations towards wanting a chad i also thought of this why couldn't we encrypt her own identity? I mean we already do this some what with passwords some how we cant do this with robots. 


Also what i said isnt that far fetched we are already heading into an revolutionary phenotype and if i can i will help machines wipe us out


----------



## Matheus (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> the soft ware version of you doesnt want a stacy


I beg to differ lol. I don't want a decadent Stacy, but if I could get a pious, humble Stacy as the mother of my child trust me my software wants that.


reptiles said:


> without any biological incllinations towards wanting a chad


Your robot would still have inclinations because without assigning value to concepts, people, etc you can't have a proper functioning consciousness. Maybe the Chad characteristics will change for machine girls, but there are still males she'll value more than others.


reptiles said:


> why couldn't we encrypt her own identity


You assume those doing the encryption have either a) nothing to gain from encrypting b) are disinterested. Realistically this won't happen. What will happen is that instead of anyone being able to hack the girl machine, only those with the encryption key will be able to. They will be the chads of this machine girl.

What you seem to want is a world where everyone can design his sentient AI partner. Not only will the ultimate (((creators))) of such a thing hold power over her due to being the designers of the base system, they will also have a veiled interest in controlling them. Even if such a relationship was desirable (which it isn't who wants to be loved by someone you programmed to love you? fucked up shit tbh) ultimately you can't espace power dynamics where you stand to be the loser


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> I beg to differ lol. I don't want a decadent Stacy, but if I could get a pious, humble Stacy as the mother of my child trust me my software wants that.
> 
> Your robot would still have inclinations because without assigning value to concepts, people, etc you can't have a proper functioning consciousness. Maybe the Chad characteristics will change for machine girls, but there are still males she'll value more than others.
> 
> ...




>>I beg to differ lol. I don't want a decadent Stacy, but if I could get a pious, humble Stacy as the mother of my child trust me my software wants that.>>

My software doesn't the idea of reproduction is cruel in my opinion however my hard ware doesn't care about my feelings it wants a stacy however i can get rid of that need like i said i plan on augmenting myself with machines i don't like my humanity.

>>Your robot would still have inclinations because without assigning value to concepts, people, etc you can't have a proper functioning consciousness.Maybe the Chad characteristics will change for machine girls, but there are still males she'll value more than others. <<

This ultimately boils down to the question of what is the premise for life ? for me it's happiness so far that is the only trait that has objective value that is the only reason we live if your not happy you might as kill yourself i'm being serious what is not the purpose of life ? sadness you don't need to add an extra want for a chad yeah the women will have desires but she would share them with you oh and btw i'm assuming your still putting in work while your with her mainly cause the robot is an extension-ship off your phenotype so you better take good care of her and yourself that's just my thoughts the only time women ever want a chad is when they have an innate desire for something better if we got rid of the genes aspect what incentive would a robot have to try what your suggesting ?

Why would she value certain people over others ? that's a Darwinian view point you see what i mean by you are anthropomorphizing tech just cause we had these selection pressures doesn't mean robots or machines will.

>>You assume those doing the encryption have either a) nothing to gain from encrypting b) are disinterested. Realistically this won't happen. What will happen is that instead of anyone being able to hack the girl machine, only those with the encryption key will be able to. They will be the chads of this machine girl. <<

Why wouldn't it be a self built in encryption like a block chain unless your like a literal super computer you can't hack that why would this feautre be in built in ? international pressure and if it's not built in you can build it yourself.


>>What you seem to want is a world where everyone can design his sentient AI partner. Not only will the ultimate (((creators))) of such a thing hold power over her due to being the designers of the base system, they will also have a veiled interest in controlling them. >>

What your saying is legit the the world i want but but but there wouldn't be a hierarchy remeber most of what your talking about is a result of darwinian selection and i get that influnces the code however my idea was if consciousness is a self feed back loop you wouldn't even need code you could get literal circuits that merely connected the brain to the robotic body and you could have consciousness arise on it's own I mean this feed back loop is regulated by genes so we would need something to regulate the feed back loop but you get rid of the coding bias that is implicit in proggraming leading to well women who are non darwianian.



>>Even if such a relationship was desirable (which it isn't who wants to be loved by someone you programmed to love you? fucked up shit tbh) ultimately you can't espace power dynamics where you stand to be the loser>>

I get what your saying but you have to look at the other angle of this if this women truly is a result of non darwinian selection and she has no desire to constantly seek out chad cock isn't that a win in our books ? know how do you get her interested ? well you treat her with respect and you give her own desires


----------



## Matheus (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> My software doesn't the idea of reproduction is cruel in my opinion however my hard ware doesn't care about my feelings it wants a stacy however i can get rid of that need like i said i plan on augmenting myself with machines i don't like my humanity.


That's just your opinion tbh


reptiles said:


> This ultimately boils down to the question of what is the premise for life ? for me it's happiness so far that is the only trait that has objective value that is the only reason we live if your not happy you might as kill yourself i'm being serious what is not the purpose of life ? sadness you don't need to add an extra want for a chad yeah the women will have desires but she would share them with you oh and btw i'm assuming your still putting in work while your with her mainly cause the robot is an extension-ship off your phenotype so you better take good care of her and yourself that's just my thoughts the only time women ever want a chad is when they have an innate desire for something better if we got rid of the genes aspect what incentive would a robot have to try what your suggesting ?
> 
> Why would she value certain people over others ? that's a Darwinian view point you see what i mean by you are anthropomorphizing tech just cause we had these selection pressures doesn't mean robots or machines will.


The premise for life has never ever been happiness, this is a modern post-romantic myth. The meaning of life is transcendance and meaning, whereby you create something in your life or participate in something that is greater than you and helps you attain lasting fulfilment.

The machine must value certain things over others bc she's not conscious otherwise. How do you make a decision? By weighing every option using either subjective or objective criteria. If your machine girl chooses you over somebody else then she values more than her other options. Obviously a lot of factors are to be taken into account but the process is similar.


reptiles said:


> Why wouldn't it be a self built in encryption like a block chain unless your like a literal super computer you can't hack that why would this feautre be in built in ? international pressure and if it's not built in you can build it yourself.


(((International pressure))) is still a power game. Trust me that the powers that be won't let something so major run uncontrolled.


reptiles said:


> What your saying is legit the the world i want but but but there wouldn't be a hierarchy remeber most of what your talking about is a result of darwinian selection and i get that influnces the code however my idea was if consciousness is a self feed back loop you wouldn't even need code you could get literal circuits that merely connected the brain to the robotic body and you could have consciousness arise on it's own I mean this feed back loop is regulated by genes so we would need something to regulate the feed back loop but you get rid of the coding bias that is implicit in proggraming leading to well women who are non darwianian.


Yes I suppose a self-built AI would espace superficial control from even its creators. But the process of consciousness developing is incremental and uses a feedback loop, which is similar to the process of evolution. Not that I'm a huge proponent of evolution or darwinian thought but the similarities are there. The inherent concept of self-developing AI is darwinian and will have the AI develop to fit the constraints of its environment, its stimuli, rewards…


reptiles said:


> I get what your saying but you have to look at the other angle of this if this women truly is a result of non darwinian selection and she has no desire to constantly seek out chad cock isn't that a win in our books ? know how do you get her interested ? well you treat her with respect and you give her own desires


You're accusing me of trying to apply darwinian thought to robots when you're doing much more, because you assume an AI would be sexually differentiated, would desire relationships, would be able to develop into individuals and not a single consciousness akin to a singularity… etc. You're making an AI look human when nothing tells you it will be like that. Most likely you won't even be able to communicate properly with it, and if you do it will either be asexual or not really want to associate with humans.

You've watched too much sci-fi tbh. I can't bother to keep answering too long ngl but I hope you get what I mean


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Matheus said:


> That's just your opinion tbh
> 
> The premise for life has never ever been happiness, this is a modern post-romantic myth. The meaning of life is transcendance and meaning, whereby you create something in your life or participate in something that is greater than you and helps you attain lasting fulfilment.
> 
> ...




I'll keep this short.

too sum up artificial consciousness is inevitable within this century the kind i'm looking for probably won't be but i'll stick with the artificial kind Anyways you have stumped me on the last part I don't know like you have a good point the thing driving human attraction in the first place was sexual selection and this attraction is species spcefic how do i know ? well when i look at a female dog i get disgusted it's possible the robot would feel the same however my response is i will simple merge with the machines so she does become attracted this 1 unforately is a very long way off but i can see half of what i said here going down in about 80 years


----------



## Matheus (Nov 29, 2020)

Merging with the machines sounds dystopic asf and I wouldn't want that ever but you do you.
Anyway then you're adopting a darwinian POV bc as you say sexual attraction comes from sexual selection. But if your robot develops without sexual selection it doesn't even get the concept of sex or even sexual attraction.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

Matheus said:


> Merging with the machines sounds dystopic asf and I wouldn't want that ever but you do you.
> Anyway then you're adopting a darwinian POV bc as you say sexual attraction comes from sexual selection. But if your robot develops without sexual selection it doesn't even get the concept of sex or even sexual attraction.




Your right sexual selection is the thing that drives mate attraction this process is also what has created inceldom to start with however getting rid of sexual selection has its benefits for instance shes less superficial if she dumps you its probably because you were a dick and not cause of factors you had no control over. 

The doen side is she maybe asexual my responsen to this would be she could get lonely i could fill that loneliness afterall that is why i was planning on getting a bot


----------



## Matheus (Nov 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your right sexual selection is the thing that drives mate attraction this process is also what has created inceldom to start with however getting rid of sexual selection has its benefits for instance shes less superficial if she dumps you its probably because you were a dick and not cause of factors you had no control over.
> 
> The doen side is she maybe asexual my responsen to this would be she could get lonely i could fill that loneliness afterall that is why i was planning on getting a bot


An AI will probably never feel lonely either because loneliness is humans is usually considered an evolved behaviour whereby humans feel lonely to encourage bonding and the creation of communities which are good for survival. An AI evolving on its own would either be singular (not create individuals) or it wouldn't need to feel lonely.

The only solution to arrive at your goals would be to apply selective pressures in the development of the AI or to guide the evolution process (intelligent design). But then if you do that we go back to my previous point where some people will by virtue of having been part of the development process hold power over the AI (= chads to her).

Your dream world is only possible in theory if you accept that only a small portion of people will be on the winning side. Which solves nothing in the first place.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

Matheus said:


> An AI will probably never feel lonely either because loneliness is humans is usually considered an evolved behaviour whereby humans feel lonely to encourage bonding and the creation of communities which are good for survival. An AI evolving on its own would either be singular (not create individuals) or it wouldn't need to feel lonely.
> 
> The only solution to arrive at your goals would be to apply selective pressures in the development of the AI or to guide the evolution process (intelligent design). But then if you do that we go back to my previous point where some people will by virtue of having been part of the development process hold power over the AI (= chads to her).
> 
> Your dream world is only possible in theory if you accept that only a small portion of people will be on the winning side. Which solves nothing in the first place.




Well if its priggramble then i dont want it its akin to artifical consciousness that turns my dick soft cause what ever she wants isnt even her choice i want her consent in all this and i want her to want it i just dont wanna add all the bullshit desires humans have a fix around would have to be some process that can create consiousness without a programmer. 

As for the loneliness part i mean there is a view known as quantum darwinism the idea basically posits everything in existence is kinda competing for replication rna based life was eventually displaced by dna based lige for example this would apply to the robot so she would still try to replicate so that could be an incentive for wanting me.


----------



## Matheus (Nov 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Well if its priggramble then i dont want it its akin to artifical consciousness that turns my dick soft cause what ever she wants isnt even her choice i want her consent in all this and i want her to want it i just dont wanna add all the bullshit desires humans have a fix around would have to be some process that can create consiousness without a programmer.


Yes but that's what we already said consciousness without a programmer is a self-evolved AI and nothing can ensure you it will have be non-singular, want sex, etc…
Besides how do you know your own thoughts are not derived from your "hardware", eg they are freely thought out without any constraint? You can't be sure your machine girl will have absolute free will without constraints, hell you can't even prove free will is possible in practice.


reptiles said:


> As for the loneliness part i mean there is a view known as quantum darwinism the idea basically posits everything in existence is kinda competing for replication rna based life was eventually displaced by dna based lige for example this would apply to the robot so she would still try to replicate so that could be an incentive for wanting me.


Even if quantum darwinism was right which is up for debate tbh, odds are a self-evolved independent AI wouldn't need sex to replicate


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

Matheus said:


> Yes but that's what we already said consciousness without a programmer is a self-evolved AI and nothing can ensure you it will have be non-singular, want sex, etc…
> Besides how do you know your own thoughts are not derived from your "hardware", eg they are freely thought out without any constraint? You can't be sure your machine girl will have absolute free will without constraints, hell you can't even prove free will is possible in practice.
> 
> Even if quantum darwinism was right which is up for debate tbh, odds are a self-evolved independent AI wouldn't need sex to replicate




>>Yes but that's what we already said consciousness without a programmer is a self-evolved AI and nothing can ensure you it will have be non-singular, want sex, etc…>>


How else would it replicate ? remember we are assuming that consciousness needs some form a slow process and the only way for it to get free will would be to be built off a system which isn't controlled by it's circuitory i don't know currently how to do that but if that was the case it would still want some form of a replication cause it still went through the process even if it has free will to choose.

>>Besides how do you know your own thoughts are not derived from your "hardware", eg they are freely thought out without any constraint? You can't be sure your machine girl will have absolute free will without constraints, hell you can't even prove free will is possible in practice.<<

Like i said humans don't have free will the only way to gain the word free in the will is to merge our selves with a non biological based life form anyways if the process which gives birth to consiousness mirrors natural selection in some ways but not sexual selection i would guess she would also want to replicate in some way.

>>Even if quantum darwinism was right which is up for debate tbh, odds are a self-evolved independent AI wouldn't need sex to replicate<<

How else would it spread it's ''data'' i guess maybe you could argue the roles of reproduction would be different but here is the but it would still be largely the same


----------



## Matheus (Nov 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>Yes but that's what we already said consciousness without a programmer is a self-evolved AI and nothing can ensure you it will have be non-singular, want sex, etc…>>
> 
> 
> How else would it replicate ? remember we are assuming that consciousness needs some form a slow process and the only way for it to get free will would be to be built off a system which isn't controlled by it's circuitory i don't know currently how to do that but if that was the case it would still want some form of a replication cause it still went through the process even if it has free will to choose.
> ...


I'll answer but we should end it bc while it's interesting it's getting very very long.

Anyway sexual reproduction is just a way to ensure genetic (individual characteristics) recombination (randomisation) with selective pressure for more adapted genes (characteristics). Anything that provides both would do. An AI first of all could be able to remodel itself (its genes equivalent then) without even needing the concept of death by adopting a trial & error approach based on its environment, if it is a singular AI eg no individual AI subsets. If the AI spawns individuals then the individuals could also remodel themselves or create AI offspring from a recombination of their own genes. They wouldn't even need someone else. Humans need another human being to recombine their genes because they can't do it themselves ; selective pressure is still offered by the environment as it is with humans.
There are a miriad of ways for non-biological entities to replicate properly without needing anything but themselves. If humans could replicate without needing another human being they would be able to bc it costs less energy and would have been selectively favoured. It will probably be the case too with machines, if even the concept of individuals emerges.

Btw your machines having free will is a huge assumption. You can't prove it bc I can always find constraints as counter-examples, unless you believe in spiritual matters you can't have anything material detached from its environment to the point of free will.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Im. Waiting till fully consious ai comes that or ill die a virgin i refuse to try for things which are akin to dogs



jfl @ thinking there will any ai development in ur lifetime


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> jfl @ thinking there will any ai development in ur lifetime




The tech isnt far fetched we can already make semi consious robots its not st the stage where they can think but its getting there


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The tech isnt far fetched we can already make semi consious robots its not st the stage where they can think but its getting there



cope, even optimizing for large amts of data is impossible atm (unless some private research labs r sooo far ahead). artificial consciousness is a scifi fantasy for the near future.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 29, 2020)

1. Phenotype
2. Charisma/Personality 
3. Work Ethic 
4. IQ

In that order.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> cope, even optimizing for large amts of data is impossible atm (unless some private research labs r sooo far ahead). artificial consciousness is a scifi fantasy for the near future.




1 possible way to speed the process up is by using IVF globally i've been recently doing some reading up on richard lynn/Arthur jenson 2 very intelligent and they purposed perhaps the use of IVF'S for the increase of regional intelligence by a numerical unit of around 15 points that would take the average European populations IQ to about around a 115.

That is a significant boost that would inevitable speed up the rate of innovation i mean mentally retarded people would be next to well extinct in about 5 generations you can get the populations nominal iq up to around 200 that is not a insignificant number a man with an intelligence of 200 is world changing tier for reference i will use newton.

1 He basically invents calculus.
2 He finds out the laws of optics.
3 He finds out the laws of universal gravitation 

All 3 of those things are game changing know imagine for a second a population with an average intelligence of around 200 and it doesn't even take that long it could be done in around 6 generations


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

Gosick said:


> 1. Phenotype
> 2. Charisma/Personality
> 3. Work Ethic
> 4. IQ
> ...




IQ is the most important thing after looks and then it's personality


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 possible way to speed the process up is by using IVF globally i've been recently doing some reading up on richard lynn/Arthur jenson 2 very intelligent and they purposed perhaps the use of IVF'S for the increase of regional intelligence by a numerical unit of around 15 points that would take the average European populations IQ to about around a 115.
> 
> That is a significant boost that would inevitable speed up the rate of innovation i mean mentally retarded people would be next to well extinct in about 5 generations you can get the populations nominal iq up to around 200 that is not a insignificant number a man with an intelligence of 200 is world changing tier for reference i will use newton.
> 
> ...



wtf are u talking abt


----------



## Gosick (Nov 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> IQ is the most important thing after looks and then it's personality






1. Phenotype (Jobs hire people that are better looking but less qualified as opposed to bad looking but more qualified ppl as proven by studies, Looks are also crucial in validation/passing on your genes in general which is the sole purpose of life.) Jeremy Meeks got rich purely due to Pheno
2. Charisma/Personality is important because thats how you network, make friends which is crucial for success nowadays
3. Work Ethnic (Can Fall under "Charisma/Personality") but it precedes IQ on the list because IQ doesnt matter at all if you dont have the work ethic to put it to use. (Assuming your IQ is atleast Average so you can function properly)


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> wtf are u talking abt




You said the tech for this is a ways off what i simple responded with is there is a way to speed this process up by increasing the overall intelligence of a population through the use of IVF


----------

